# Can you mix different yeasts? Do I need to?



## philistine (4/4/14)

Im wanting to do a full 5gal/19L brew this weekend using white labs 300, but the problem is I already used a quarter of the vial last week to do a trial batch. (its clean, everything was sanitized, my hands, the lid, my dick - everything)
What I wanna know is, can I substitute the missing portion with another yeast? I mean, the vial was a full measured dose for a 19L batch, so now (theoretically) there's onlyt enough left to do a 14-15L batch.
I have a sachet of BrewCellar dry yeast (Wheat beer flavour) - would it be ok to weigh out the right amount to fill in my yeast void? (hahahahahaaa) Or am I doind the wrong thing?
Would it be possibel to use the vial as a starter to grow a bit more yeast to make up for the missing portion instead? Id have no idea how to do it or if its possible, so Ill need a very dumbed down explanation for starters!!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spiesy (4/4/14)

_Can you mix different yeasts?_
Absolutely.

_Do you need to?_
Hmm. If the only option is a possibly inferior yeast, to accommodate a quarter of a vial - I'd go with build a starter (although you could probably just get away with vial if it's fresh). But, if you have time to build the starter and you're not confident in doing it, there's brew shops open tomorrow… 

Growing a starter requires DME or LME (Dried/Liquid Malt Extract), a sanitary vessel and preferably a stir plater (although a soft drink bottle can certainly be used). 

Search this website and you'll get instructions on how to do this that have been already thoroughly explained.


----------



## jaypes (4/4/14)

Best bet is to make a starter from the leftover yeast as Spiesy has stated.

Depending on the gravity, temps, yeast expiry date etc etc, you could just pitch the rest and let it works its magic - if it is fresh it will still work.


----------



## dammag (4/4/14)

You might want to under pitch slightly to get some good esters with that style but I reckon that you should make a little starter with the left over vial.

It was probably enough for 19l when it was new but how old is it now?

Is that pitching rate good for a clean Ale or an estery Hef?

Those yeasts that are expected to come through in the final product require special attention. Pitch rates, fermentation temp, OG, aeration etc all have an impact on the final product. There are a number of variables that come into play.

Why blend yeasts when you have the correct one at hand. Just take into account all other variables and act accordingly.


----------



## philistine (4/4/14)

the yeast expires Jun 10, so if the labels read true then its about 2-3 weeks old and was opened a week ago - stored in the fridge ever since. Sooooooo pretty fresh i reckon.
Im just gonna make a basic starter i reckon, doesnt look that hard.
Ive made sourdough before, fermented beetroot for soup, I make pizza dough form scratch all the time - how hard can it be?
The fun part will be rigging up a clandestine agitator to keep them yeasties busy while Im asleep


----------



## philistine (4/4/14)

just realised i stuffed up, add a month to the yeast...


----------



## Screwtop (4/4/14)

Spiesy said:


> _Can you mix different yeasts?_
> Absolutely.


Weeeeelllll kinda. I remember listening to a Chris White podcast regarding this many years ago. Depends upon the yeast strain, some are referred to as killer strains and will overpower others.

So.............. _Can you mix different yeasts? ............. _like most things brewing........it depends.

Even Danstar mention it http://www.danstaryeast.com/articles/killer-yeast-strains on their site.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Spiesy (4/4/14)

Yes, there are variables that will affect the result. But you can mix. Nothing stopping you. Yeast blends are quite common. 

Proof is in the pudding, or beer - as it were.


----------



## pk.sax (4/4/14)

Aerate the wort well and pitch it straight in.


----------



## wombil (4/4/14)

Same thing happened to me a while back.
If you have a container that can be sealed properly put half of your wort in that and put the yeast you have in the fermenter with the rest.
Leave a day or 2 and when it has started to ferment or foam on top,(krausen) that becomes your starter.Just add the rest of your wort to this and
ferment as usual.If all is clean and sanitised you will have no problems.
Sounds complicated but is really quite simply done.


----------



## philistine (4/4/14)

so i came up with a clandestine stirrer/agitator


----------



## philistine (4/4/14)

ghettobräu


----------



## pk.sax (5/4/14)

I have seen everything now!

A bit safer, search for downside up stirplate.


----------



## Donske (5/4/14)

philistine said:


> so i came up with a clandestine stirrer/agitator


That is amazing, I'd use something a bit lighter than a glass demijohn though.


----------



## Mickcr250 (5/4/14)

hahahahaha thats awesome


----------



## philistine (5/4/14)

yep, the glass is heavy, but it actually aids the process because the off-centre extra weight gives the fan a wobble, which in turn provides better agitation


----------



## Pogierob (5/4/14)

philistine said:


> so i came up with a clandestine stirrer/agitator


Pure awesomeness!!! I love bending rules and that picture just scored you a
"Fist pump hell yeah "


----------



## butisitart (18/4/14)

gosh!! i tried this last night with 21L of pre pitced wort. it works a treat !!!!
next time though i will probably try a stocking mesh over the top to filter out the plaster chunks that come off the ceiling.


----------



## philistine (19/4/14)

Hehe - cement mixer. ****, imagine getting an old ag-truck (cement mixer truck) and putting it up on blocks in the back yard  
Missus - "what on earth are you doing now"
You - "stirring the yeast babe. Just stirrin the yeast...."


----------



## yum beer (19/4/14)

I think that fans just a little bigger then required.
Where the **** do the magnets go......


----------

